# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > Популярные темы! >  Переход с Бух 2.0 Корп на 3.0 Корп

## mlqaaaaaa

Здравствуйте. Подскажите такой вопрос. У нас сейчас установлен релиз 2.0.66.114 бухгалтерии Корп. Прогресс не стоит на месте, потребовалось перейти на Корп 3.0. Подскажите с какого релиза возможен данный переход и обновление? Заранее благодарен за ответы!!!

----------


## 4AuHuK

Добрый день!
Для перехода на крайний релиз Бух КОРП ред. 3.0 (3.0.82.24). Нужно обновить вашу базу до релиза 2.0.66.117.

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

> Добрый день!
> Для перехода на крайний релиз Бух КОРП ред. 3.0 (3.0.82.24). Нужно обновить вашу базу до релиза 2.0.66.117.


Благодарю! Попробую

----------


## iLexy

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите такой вопрос. У нас сейчас установлен релиз 2.0.66.114 бухгалтерии Корп. Прогресс не стоит на месте, потребовалось перейти на Корп 3.0. Подскажите с какого релиза возможен данный переход и обновление? Заранее благодарен за ответы!!!


В теории можно сразу перейти с 2.0.66.114 на 3.0.80.36 или 3.0.80.40 и далее уже обновлять 3.0.
Или можно сначала 2.0 обновить до 2.0.66.117, а потом уже переходить на 3.0.81.23, 3.0.81.25, 3.0.81.30 или 3.0.82.24.
Порядок перехода смотрите сами, как вам удобнее. Тут главное не перестараться и не обновить 2.0 сразу до крайней 2.0.66.119, т.к. для этой версии пока нет обновлений для перехода на 3.0 (как кстати нет для 2.0.66.115 и 2.0.66.116).
Таблица соответствия релизов для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 есть тут. 
И не забудьте сделать архивную копию перед переходом - это обязательно.
Еще могу посоветовать делать переход на платформе версии 8.3.15.1830, т.к. пару раз сталкивалась, что на 8.3.17.**** при переходе вываливались ошибки.

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

Обновил до 2.0.66.117, скачал все обновления, которые вы указали (3.0.81.23, 3.0.81.25, 3.0.81.30 или 3.0.82.24), распаковал. Обновил платформу до 8.3.16.
Но при попытке поиска обновлений конфа 2.0.66.117 говорит для неё обновлений нет...

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

Возможно существуют определённые релизы перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 или подскажите что я делаю не так

----------


## iLexy

> Возможно существуют определённые релизы перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 или подскажите что я делаю не так


Все верно, для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 есть специальные обновления, которые именно для этого и предназначены. То, что вы скачали - это скорее всего обычные обновления и для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0 они не подходят. Вам нужен дистрибутивы с именем Accounting_3_0_80_40_updstp_20.exe или Accounting_3_0_80_36_updstp_20.exe. Файлы дистрибутивов с какими-то отличными номерами релизов или с другими окончаниями в имени (типа *_setup1c.exe, *_updsetup.exe , *_updstpb.exe и т.п.) для данного случая не подходят.

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

Кто может поделиться дистрибутивом именно для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0??

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Кто может поделиться дистрибутивом именно для перехода с 2.0 на 3.0??


Какой у вас сейчас релиз стоит Бух КОРП 2.0? Сегодня вышло обновление 3.0.82.34 для которого есть переход с 2.0.66.119.

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

> Какой у вас сейчас релиз стоит Бух КОРП 2.0? Сегодня вышло обновление 3.0.82.34 для которого есть переход с 2.0.66.119.


Сейчас 117. Но не проблема обновится до 119. Если не затруднит, сбросьте ссылку на переход со 119

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Сейчас 117. Но не проблема обновится до 119. Если не затруднит, сбросьте ссылку на переход со 119


Переход с ред. 2.0 КОРП *2.0.66.119* на  ред. 3.0 — крайний релиз  3.0.82.34:
https://dropmefiles.com/b9Vi3

Перед переходом *ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!* сделать резервную копию базы! Если она файловая, то лучше всего скопировать файл базы данных =* 1Cv8.1CD* из каталога, где физически расположена база. Если обновлять из Конфигуратора, то пользователю поставить роль - Администратор системы (для перехода на ред. 3.0). Еще рекомендуется перед переходом сделать ТиИ. Хотя бы сжать базу, чтобы избавиться от "мусора" и не переносить его в новую редакцию. Но лучше сделать полное тестирование.

Вот здесь есть подробная инструкция:
https://its.1c.ru/db/upgrade1c/content/4/hdoc

Единственное, что теперь не надо менять номер первого создаваемого документа каждого вида, потому как это уже реализовано автоматически, а так статья еще актуальна.

----------

vivip (16.09.2020)

----------


## Timurascka

Can I contact Administration? 
I'ts important. 
Regards.

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

> Переход с ред. 2.0 КОРП *2.0.66.119* на  ред. 3.0 — крайний релиз  3.0.82.34:
> https://dropmefiles.com/b9Vi3
> 
> Перед переходом *ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!* сделать резервную копию базы! Если она файловая, то лучше всего скопировать файл базы данных =* 1Cv8.1CD* из каталога, где физически расположена база. Если обновлять из Конфигуратора, то пользователю поставить роль - Администратор системы (для перехода на ред. 3.0). Еще рекомендуется перед переходом сделать ТиИ. Хотя бы сжать базу, чтобы избавиться от "мусора" и не переносить его в новую редакцию. Но лучше сделать полное тестирование.
> 
> Вот здесь есть подробная инструкция:
> https://its.1c.ru/db/upgrade1c/content/4/hdoc
> 
> Единственное, что теперь не надо менять номер первого создаваемого документа каждого вида, потому как это уже реализовано автоматически, а так статья еще актуальна.


Благодарю за ссылку и рекомендации. 
Что-то не лезет каменный цветок у нас... 
При сравнении конфигураций куча ошибок лезет и ни в какую не хочет переходить на 3.0.. И ТиИ делал, и платформы разные попробовал, 8.3.16 и 8.3.17.. Ситуация не меняется. Конфигурация не писанная, не менялась.. Может кто ткнет носом, что я делаю не так?

----------


## Online_Z

> Благодарю за ссылку и рекомендации. 
> Что-то не лезет каменный цветок у нас... 
> При сравнении конфигураций куча ошибок лезет и ни в какую не хочет переходить на 3.0.. И ТиИ делал, и платформы разные попробовал, 8.3.16 и 8.3.17.. Ситуация не меняется. Конфигурация не писанная, не менялась.. Может кто ткнет носом, что я делаю не так?


При сравнении конфигураций? 
Вы каким образом обновление пытаетесь накатить, через "Поддержка > Обновить конфигурацию" или "Сравнить, объединить с конфигурацией из файла..." ?

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

> При сравнении конфигураций? 
> Вы каким образом обновление пытаетесь накатить, через "Поддержка > Обновить конфигурацию" или "Сравнить, объединить с конфигурацией из файла..." ?


Поддержка-Обновить конф, далее он находит 3.0.82.34. Обновляем. После выскакивает окно сравнения старой и новой конфигурации. После Сравнения находятся ошибки, и конфигурация остаётся 2.0.66.119

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Поддержка-Обновить конф, далее он находит 3.0.82.34. Обновляем. После выскакивает окно сравнения старой и новой конфигурации. После Сравнения находятся ошибки, и конфигурация остаётся 2.0.66.119


Если выскакивает окно сравнения..., то у вас скорее всего конфигурация на поддержке с возможностью изменения! Зайдите в Конфигураторе в *Конфигурация —> Поддержка —> Настройка поддержки...* Откроется окно Настройка поддержки. Здесь проверяем есть ли кнопочка в правом верхнем углу этого окна "*Включить возможность изменени*й". При полностью типовой базе имеется кнопка "Включить возможность изменений" и левее кнопки есть надпись "*Конфигурация находится на поддержке*". Иначе будет надпись: "Конфигурация находится на поддержке с возможностью изменения" и отсутствие кнопки "Включить возможность изменений"; либо совсем плохой вариант - Надпись "Конфигурация не находится на поддержке".

А какие ошибки появляются при попытке перехода на новую версию? Много их?

----------


## Online_Z

> Поддержка-Обновить конф, далее он находит 3.0.82.34. Обновляем. После выскакивает окно сравнения старой и новой конфигурации. После Сравнения находятся ошибки, и конфигурация остаётся 2.0.66.119


Файл обновления находится автоматически или выбираете вручную?
Окно выглядит так?

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

> Файл обновления находится автоматически или выбираете вручную?
> Окно выглядит так?


Да, именно так.

----------


## Online_Z

> Да, именно так.


Покажите окно настройки поддержки



Конфигурация > Поддержка > Настройка поддержки

----------


## mlqaaaaaa

> Покажите окно настройки поддержки
> 
> 
> 
> Конфигурация > Поддержка > Настройка поддержки


Окно аналогичное Вашему, за исключением отсутствия надписи в правом верхнем углу Включить возможности изменения.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Окно аналогичное Вашему, за исключением отсутствия надписи в правом верхнем углу Включить возможности изменения.


Значит у вас конфигурация на поддержке с возможностью изменения (см. пост 16). А, следовательно, в вашу конфигурацию могли быть внесены изменения (чаще всего дополнения). 

Если хотите просмотреть отличия вашей конфигурации от конфигурации поставщика (ту что создала сама фирма 1С) нужно в Конфигураторе: *Конфигурация —> Сравнить Конфигурации...*. В открывшемся окне в Первой выбрать-Основную конфигурацию, а Второй-Конфигурацию поставщика и нажать ОК. Далее в поле Фильтр выбрать "Показывать отличия в конфигурациях". Затем можно более детально посмотреть какие объекты и реквизиты изменены/добавлены (удалены), раскрывая ветки и используя контекстное меню.

Если изменения минимальны или их вообще нет, то можно вернуть вашу базу полностью к типовой и перевести на новую редакцию, описанным выше способом.

----------


## Timurascka

Good day . 
I found your forum very attractive and promising. I want to buy an ad space for a banner in the header, for $1300 per month. I will pay via WebMoney/Qiwi, 50% immediately, and 50% in 2 weeks. And also, the address of my site https://fast-mail.ru/ - it will not contradict the theme? 

Thanks! Write about Your decision to me in PM or by email fastexxxxx1987@gmail.com

----------

